# Something a little different for lamb



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Recently had some lamb sausge that was quite different. Aside from the usual sausage basics were the distinct flavors of fennel and basil, I think a great combination for lamb. Will try it when next i do a full-blown stew, bone-broth reduction and all.


----------

